# Hall of Fame - PPL Who Had kids Late - Moral Booster!



## Omi

Ok, so i thought it would be fun and good to make a Hall of Fame Ttc. Anyone seriously older who has had kids and is an inspiration to us all! And any old aunties and family members can be added too, why not? The more the merrier! Lol! :)

Ok, so here i go.. 

I find Susan Sarandon a great inspiration; she had a child at 41 and 43!! 

https://redriverautographs.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/susan-sarandon-picture-1.jpg


----------



## jomax

Omi said:


> Ok, so i thought it would be fun and good to make a Hall of Fame Ttc. Anyone seriously older who has had kids and is an inspiration to us all! And any old aunties and family members can be added too, why not? The more the merrier! Lol! :)
> 
> Ok, so here i go..
> 
> I find Susan Sarandon a great inspiration; she had a child at 41 and 43!!
> 
> https://redriverautographs.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/susan-sarandon-picture-1.jpg

cool idea. BTW i absolutely love susan sarandon.

people i can think of: julia roberts, sarah jessica parkinson


----------



## Omi

Im sure you meant sarah jessica parker (LOL!) :)

Not everyone's cup of tea, but Cherie Blair? Come on, pg at 45 - that's impressive!


----------



## jomax

Omi said:


> Im sure you meant sarah jessica parker (LOL!) :)
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but Cherie Blair? Come on, pg at 45 - that's impressive!

indeed i did LOL! my fingers are too quick sometimes. 

but one thing these lot all have in common is that they've got loads of money to pay for nannies - so it's easy for them no?!!! :coffee:

ooh ooh my absolute favourite helena bonham carter - i love her (more than susan sarandon - sorry)


----------



## Nise

Got to add Arlene Phillips (Dancer and Choreographer) who fell pregnant naturally at 47!!! She thought it was the start of the menopause, but it was the start of her 2nd daughter. I find that very inspiring. :happydance:


----------



## Omi

I agree. Arleen is a true inspiration!! 

Btw, its easy to take care of their children sure, but their eggs or fertility has nothing to do with money or nannies. 

Oh, and does anyone mind not using people who have millions and therefore can afford 15 cycles of ivf and similar. No offense, but i think many of us fall into the group of 'nothing wrong - simply older; and there is a forum for those getting ivf etc. Seriously, no offence at all to anyone going through this but i think we need real inspiration from nature as we're.. well, in need of some hope and inspiration we're not past it, lol!

More ppls:

Annette Benning - 41
JK Rowling- 39
Meera Syal-
Halle Berry- 41
Nicole Kidman-
Meryl Streep- last baby before 42
Helen Hunt - 40

See? There's loads!!! :)


----------



## mintypeas

just thought of one how about celine dion who is 42 and is pregnant with twins!!! x sylvia x


----------



## Omi

Yes, but on the 6th try with ivf. Does that count? Not in my book. I cant even get one try let alone 6...


----------



## Crazy4Emily

What about John Travolta's wife...whose name escapes me. She's 47 and pregnant right now.


----------



## heart tree

My grandmother! Married at 39, first child at 40 and second child at 42! And this was back in the 1940's when fertility treatments were unheard of!


----------



## heart tree

Crazy4Emily said:


> What about John Travolta's wife...whose name escapes me. She's 47 and pregnant right now.

Oh yeah, Kelly Preston. I was thinking of her too! I wonder if it was IVF?


----------



## mumoffive

Marcia Cross from Desperate Housewives
Sian Williams 45 BBC1 News reader
There is also Kate Garroway from GMTV. She had her most recent baby at 42.


----------



## mommyinwtg

heart tree said:


> My grandmother! Married at 39, first child at 40 and second child at 42! And this was back in the 1940's when fertility treatments were unheard of!

Wow!!! Heart tree, your grandmother is awesome. What an inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## WannaB

Both my grandmother and my Aunt had their last at 42, I will too God willing if this little bugger holds on, will be 42 in August, this one due Feb 2011!! There is also a few on here over that, on lady who was 45 and a few 43 & 44 year olds!


----------



## heart tree

WannaB this bean is meant to be! You give us all hope babe!


----------



## heart tree

Bethenny Frankel from Real Housewives of NYC. (Might just be an American show) She's 39. She had a blood clot in the first trimester. That is what caused my first mc. If she can overcome that, then so can I! So can we all!


----------



## giggles.

Thanks for this thread, if they can do it .... so can we!!!


----------



## FBbaby

heart tree said:


> My grandmother! Married at 39, first child at 40 and second child at 42! And this was back in the 1940's when fertility treatments were unheard of!

Super grandma's!!! Mine married at 40 and had her first (ok and only!) child at 45. My grand-father was 50. That was in 1948. 

My mum was 42 when she had my sister (20 years apart), that after ntnp for 4 months only!

If only I could follow with the tradition!

I have to say I am always a bit on the caution when reading about celebrity pregnancies as we never trully know who had ivf, egg donor etc...

I did read one thing last night that I found really sad, but is an optimistic fact for us. Abortions levels in England over 40yo is now as high as teenage pregnancy rates. They say it is because of all that publicity around fertility reducing after 35 and women thinking they are unlikely to fall pregnant. Yes, fertility reduces, but having a child after 40 is not a miracle. 

WannaB, crossing all my fingers for a healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## inxsmhpy

My friends mum was 45 when she had her and conceived naturally! I've just had Skyla at 38 and I've got PCOS. Good luck ladies x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Tina_TTC2

I was 39 when my little girl was born - I'm now 41 and trying for number 2!


----------



## mogsanddogs

My friend had one at 39 and 40 my aunt had her only baby at 45 after being told she had gone through an early menapose.

i did get pregnant at 44 but sadly mc but just goes to show it can be done naturally .


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kelly Preston, John Travoltas wife I think she's 43

What is old... I'm 42 and I'm going to have my first... :haha:


----------



## CHILLbilly

My grandmother ( on my moms side) had 4 kids and her last was when she was in her forties......way back in 60.
All natural of course and she thought menopause as well.....
Mom side was 4 kids, dads side was 6 kids.......so its in my genes but with one tube my chances have been cut in half.


----------



## mumoffive

My dh does family tree research and there are literally tons of conceptions in 40' early, mid and even late! It just goes to show!!!


----------



## faye38

WannaB said:


> Both my grandmother and my Aunt had their last at 42, I will too God willing if this little bugger holds on, will be 42 in August, this one due Feb 2011!! There is also a few on here over that, on lady who was 45 and a few 43 & 44 year olds!

 i adore doris day x


----------



## faye38

my friend janet is 40 her dh 50 thay have just had a baby boy so theres hope for us yet :thumbup:


----------



## Minno

I love this thread...so inspirational.
Two of my colleagues at work had babies at 42 and 44 naturally. I also have a friend who had her first at 43 after 2 mc's.
There is hope!!!


----------



## Jolinar

Me at 39 and I plan on another when I'm 41/42 :D


----------



## roonsma

Hers another one for you ladies..Liz Earle just had a baby boy at 47! 

You may remember her from gmtv years back, looking good for 47 she is too!!

Good luck ladies!! x


----------



## Nic1107

Sorry for butting in! :blush:

My auntie was 40 when she had her first child, naturally after two mc's. And my MIL had her last in her 40's; FIL was in his 50's! :)


----------



## LonelyLullaby

Liz Earle the make up woman from QVC ? Wow !! She doesnt look 47.

Sarah Jessica Parker used a surrogate to carry her twins.

My Mum gave birth to me 2 months off her 39th Birthday - Im an accident, but sooo loved !! lol.

Im 39, TTC is so emotionally draining but hearing of all these older Mothers is like sunshine peeking through rain clouds !!!

xx


----------



## WannaB

Ooo I didnt know SJP used a surrogate!!! No wonder she seemed to pop back into shape so quick, God Im thick!!!!:dohh::blush:


----------



## Mizze

Three work colleagues have had their second children at 37, 38 and 39, my bosses wife had her first at 36 and her second at 40. My SIL had her third child at 37. None of whom had IVF 

If all goes well, after two mmc's last year I will have my beautiful baby on Christmas Eve when I will be 38 and DH will be nearly 43. I know two of the pregnancies didnt work out but I managed to conceive 3 times within 12 months. So fertility might decline but it certainly doesnt disappear overnight. Again none of that was anything but natural. 

There are a few ladies over in 1st tri who are over 35 some in their early and mid 40's 

Its more common than you think ladies and I wish you all the best of luck. 

:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Mizze xxx


----------



## faye38

oh my friend nat and ray shes 42 just had her baby boy 6 child and she wants more :blush:


----------



## rockys-mumma

My mum had me at 37, im 20 now and shes 59 hehe :) x


----------



## sun

My friend's mother had her 1st at 38 and her last (and 3rd) at 43. 
Also my grandmother was the same - thought she was going through menopause in her mid-40s, but it was actually my uncle!!! :thumbup:


----------



## washsten

My mom had her last child at 39 (natural). And if all goes well I'll have my next one in February at 38.

* sprinkling baby dust all around *

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## roonsma

LonelyLullaby said:


> Liz Earle the make up woman from QVC ? Wow !! She doesnt look 47.
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker used a surrogate to carry her twins.
> 
> My Mum gave birth to me 2 months off her 39th Birthday - Im an accident, but sooo loved !! lol.
> 
> Im 39, TTC is so emotionally draining but hearing of all these older Mothers is like sunshine peeking through rain clouds !!!
> 
> xx

Yep that the one lonely(and her face creams great too):blush:


----------



## Septie

OH's mother was 42 - he was a surprise baby...The doc wanted to do a D&C just to clean her up in there (she went in cause she wasn't feeling well...) - thankfully she refused.:thumbup:


----------



## mordino

Hope you don't mind me butting in....

I had my first child at 36 and am pregnant again at nearly 43. My Mum is my inspiration. She was 45 when she had my youngest sister. Her 3rd child after 21 years! That gave me a lot of hope! 

Geena Davis (from Thelma & Louise) was 47 when she had her first child!


----------



## Samantha675

WannaB said:


> Ooo I didnt know SJP used a surrogate!!! No wonder she seemed to pop back into shape so quick, God Im thick!!!!:dohh::blush:

Oh yes, there was a big scandal because: Two police chiefs are under investigation for allegedly breaking into the Martins Ferry, Ohio, home of SJP's surrogate in an attempt to dig up dirt they hoped to sell to the tabloids.


Isn't that just horrible. People can be such scum.


----------



## Leilani

Omi said:


> I agree. Arleen is a true inspiration!!
> 
> Btw, its easy to take care of their children sure, but their eggs or fertility has nothing to do with money or nannies.
> 
> Oh, and does anyone mind not using people who have millions and therefore can afford 15 cycles of ivf and similar. No offense, but i think many of us fall into the group of 'nothing wrong - simply older; and there is a forum for those getting ivf etc. Seriously, no offence at all to anyone going through this but i think we need real inspiration from nature as we're.. well, in need of some hope and inspiration we're not past it, lol!
> 
> More ppls:
> 
> Annette Benning - 41
> JK Rowling- 39
> Meera Syal-
> Halle Berry- 41
> Nicole Kidman-
> Meryl Streep- last baby before 42
> Helen Hunt - 40
> 
> See? There's loads!!! :)

I'm not going to take offensive at your bluntness. However, the famous ladies you have listed are quite likely to have recieved some fertility treatment to help them concieve - they just aren't as open and upfront about it as Celine Dion. Obviously, we have no evidence one way or the other, but as far as these mega-rich ladies are concerned, I would err on the side of intervention.

The stories about mothers and grandmothers concieving later in life are much more real-world and inspirational.


----------



## FBbaby

I respect the fact that being over 40 doesn't mean having to start thinking about assisted conception, however the reality is that we are more likely to find ourselves wondering about it. I too thought there was nothing wrong with me. I had two children previously conceived without much trouble, and I managed to fall pregnant with my new partner first time ttc at 38, ivf was far far from my mind at that time. Unfortunately, I m/c and 14 months later, we find ourselves having no choice but to consider ivf, because as it turns out, OH SA is not optimal, and because of my age, time is not on our side, either to conceive naturally or with IVF, even though officially, there is still nothing wrong with me. 

Considering the low chances of success of ivf over the age of 40, I find that reading about anyone having successfully fallen pregnant via ivf as inspirational as reading about natural conception. We never know where we might found ourselves in a few month time and in the end, we all want the same thing, a baby, naturally or with the help of science.


----------



## Firedancer41

Love it! I had compiled a similar list awhile back in my TTC journal, of anyone over 35 pregnant or having babies. 

Stella McCartney (daughter of Paul) is 38 and due this fall.
Claudia Schiffer is pregnant at 39.


----------



## debsbaby

I am 41, will be 42 when my son is born! I fell pregnant naturally, quite by accident, but am very excited!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I posted earlier that my grandmother got married at 39, had her first baby at 40 and her second at 42. 

My grandmother's birthday is today. She died 8 years ago, but would have been 104!

I just got a :bfp: today on her birthday! If this one sticks, I'll have this bean at 36!


----------



## FBbaby

congratulations heart tree, that's great news, and on your amazing grand mother's birthday, what an omen. Praying that all goes well and you have a wonderful 9 months :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

congrats heart tree soooooooooooooo pleased 4 you xx


----------



## glitterqueen

anyone any ideas on how these inspirational women achieved these pg i e healthy eating etc i am really struggling with the healthy eating-emotional eater!!!


----------



## SydneyB

All these posts have really made me smile as personally I don't know anyone over 37 who has has a child - very positive and inspirational !! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## WannaB

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I posted earlier that my grandmother got married at 39, had her first baby at 40 and her second at 42.
> 
> My grandmother's birthday is today. She died 8 years ago, but would have been 104!
> 
> I just got a :bfp: today on her birthday! If this one sticks, I'll have this bean at 36!

Congrats heart tree, sending you all the stickiest luck in the world hun!!:hugs:


----------



## Erised

Just popping my head in here even though I technically shouldn't be here.

First of all, the avatars of some of you ladies confused the heck out of me when I saw them ... non of you look like you should be in this section, you're all looking so young and great!! 

Second, my MIL had her first son at 36 and her second (my DH) a few months short of 40. She's 67 now and makes a fantastic grandmother. Of course, all natural for her too and the only reason why she didn't have any children younger was by choice. It's definitely possible ladies. To those who do have to go through the path of assisted conception, don't forget it happens to the youngsters too *hugs*


----------



## jane99

heart tree said:


> My grandmother! Married at 39, first child at 40 and second child at 42! And this was back in the 1940's when fertility treatments were unheard of!

My great aunt had a baby when she was 43, back in 1964. The doctors were really worried back then, cos she was considered so old...


----------



## Penfelyn

I've just seen this thread. My good friend has just had her first baby (a healthy little boy!) at 38. She conceived naturally and had a home birth. So so happy for her! We're 15 years difference in age, but our babies will be very close in age. Can't wait!
My aunty had my cousin at 38... my Mum's best friend had her two children at 41 and 43.

All the best to you lovely ladies ttc xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

good thread!

Not sure if I'm repeating something, but Geena Davis was mentioned a few posts ago, and I just wanted to add that she had her first at 46 and TWINS at 48!


----------



## pea-in-pod

Brilliant! My very own maternal aunt, had 6 children of her own plus 5 step-children (yes 11!) and had her last 2 at age 42 and 44. And she still manages to send me (her niece) many letters, birthday and christmas cards every year!

And... My BFF - age 40 and currently preggers with twins! from IVF cycle number 1!


----------



## wannabemum123

Me next . . .


----------



## ArticBaby

Great thread :flower: very positive :thumbup:


----------



## Tessa

Aw, this made my day! Thanks for the positive thread!! :flower:


----------



## Omi

I think this thread is fab, so inspirational and despite the sour grape from me earlier :blush: Keep them coming!! Yay!


----------



## coccyx

I am 43, I have a 11,8,4 and just turned2 year old. I also had a miscarriage between each viable pregnancy. Found hubby had a chromosone problem that increased chance of miscarriage.
Also do not have a rampant sex life! Last baby was conceived during a month we only had sex once. Never give up ladies. I am feeling a bit broody but am trying to resist!


----------



## mommaof3

well I have an 18 year old a 15 year old a 2 year old and am expecting a little boy in Oct of this year ill turn 38 the month after he is born so dont lose hope ladies is does happen for us older moms


----------



## bdwell1904

heart tree said:


> My grandmother! Married at 39, first child at 40 and second child at 42! And this was back in the 1940's when fertility treatments were unheard of!

Also my pastors wife did the same and her baby gradutes HS next year lol
Heart Tree -congrats
QlitterQueen-(i am really struggling with the healthy eating-emotional eater!!! ) me too dear lol


----------



## debsbaby

I thought I'd add another uplifting situation! As I posted earlier in the thread, I am expecting and will be 42 when baby arrives. NO intervention, completely natural conception. 

I have been preparing to clear out our den to move around bedrooms and prepare a nursery, so I am selling furniture and decor that I don't need. A couple came by last night to buy a rug. They had their 3 year old and their two month old children with them...and the mom was 42 when she had her newest addition! It was nice to run into an actual, real mom who had "done it" at my age. While I have older children, those two were her only children, so she started her family at 39!


----------



## AP

My mum was 41(I think!) when she had my sister, who is now 6 :)


----------



## MumtoJ

I'm 37 this year my first took 8 years to arrive (hes 2.5 now) but I am now expecting number 2 after 4 cycles trying so don't give up hope even if it takes a while.


----------



## debsbaby

My ex-husband's grandmother was born when her mother was 45! This was in 1922, so NO possibility of fertility enhancing treatments. They actually lived a hard, farm life and her birth was considered rather scandalous in that day. (At 45, you were considered rather matronly and that you should be "put out to pasture" as far as sex goes). Her birth was not even announced in the paper as was customary since it was a rather embarrassing event. :growlmad:
But, it goes to show that it does happen! None of my 3 older children would even be here if a 45 year old woman hadn't given birth in 1922!


----------



## Hula1

Was looking for some positive sucess stories and this is a great thread. My mother in law had her 1st at 42 and then twins (of which my DH is one of) at 44 ! and all naturally.


----------



## wannabemum123

Hula1 said:


> Was looking for some positive sucess stories and this is a great thread. My mother in law had her 1st at 42 and then twins (of which my DH is one of) at 44 ! and all naturally.

*Well that has perked me up am 43 but 44 very soon, and panicking. This is one scary journey.*


----------



## ticktock

hi all, not really my area of the forum but thought would share that my mother in law took over 2 years to concieve my husband in the 1980's and eventually had fertility treatment to get him then when she was 40 she accidently concieved his little sister lol after just one night of passion she says hee hee 

best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## wannabemum123

ticktock said:


> hi all, not really my area of the forum but thought would share that my mother in law took over 2 years to concieve my husband in the 1980's and eventually had fertility treatment to get him then when she was 40 she accidently concieved his little sister lol after just one night of passion she says hee hee
> 
> best of luck to everyone!!!

How old was she when she had his little sister?


----------



## ticktock

she was 40 when concieved and gave birth after being told would never have children with out assistance


----------



## wannabemum123

ticktock said:


> she was 40 when concieved and gave birth after being told would never have children with out assistance

I misread thought she had her son at 40. Let's hope am so lucky at 43 yrs.


----------



## ticktock

thats ok, hope you are lucky too!


----------

